# Squiggy's Return!(A Tale of Fate and True Love)with sheep pics



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Yesterday I answered a CL ad for a free Shetland Ram. I figured it was worth it and I was looking for a new breeding ram for this coming season anyway. I asked a few questions about where his current owner had gotten him and it turns out, he's Squiggy! Tattoo number is the same, too. (KOFS) Squiggy is my ram from last year that I regretted selling shortly after I let him go. Now he's back again!

The story of Squiggy:

Last year I decided to take the leap and find a ram for my ewe to get some babies in the spring. I posted ads everywhere looking for a small breed ram. I got several replies from Katahdin Breeders, Barbados Breeders, and even a Suffolk breeder with ram lambs for sale. My Ewe is only 50lbs or so and none of those breeds were even close to small enough, so I gave up my search and accepted defeat.

About a month later I found an ad on CL advertising a pair of Shetland lambs $50 for the pair. They were a Wether(Lenny) and a Ram(Squiggy) and were still tiny babies. Lenny was 8 weeks old and Squiggy was only 4 weeks old. I called her and came to pick them up in the back of the hatch back car. They came home and lived in the pasture with Ninja until breeding season started.






Him as a lamb.

Ninja loved Squiggy. They were nearly inseparable from each other even when it wasn't breeding season.

Once the breeding season was over I decided I didn't need a ram any more and I didn't want to deal with having him around, so I posted an ad on CL for him and Lenny. The ad was answered by a man looking for 4-H projects for his 12 year old daughter. I explained to him they couldn't be shown in 4-H because of the horns, but he and his daughter didn't mind that.

She loved her new sheep and took them for walks up and down the road on collars and leashes. She brushed them every day and they became very well taken care of and looked after.

Two months after I had sold them I got a call saying that some one had stolen Lenny and Squiggy. A woman in a red truck drove by their house and stopped. She went into the pasture, grabbed the sheep, and loaded them into her truck and drove away. Two of the neighbor boys were watching her and told her that those sheep belonged to their friend. The woman told the boys that the sheep were her sheep and the kids let her go, not knowing what to do. 

About two weeks after that the sheep were found, identified, and returned home and the woman who stole them was arrested.

About a month ago I saw a CL ad advertising a Shetland Ram and when I looked at the ad the picture was a picture of Lenny and Squiggy. This didn't bother me too much since people often sell their animals and it was their choice since they owned him now anyway. Still, it did pull at my heart a little bit, so I answered the ad and he and already been sold.

Yesterday I called on the ram and today this morning they brought him by. Squiggy is home again and given all that's happened to him I won't be selling him again. He will be living out The rest of his life with me on my farm.





A picture of Squiggy from this morning!


I think he may be Ninja's Soul Mate and that's why fate, and possibly True Love, brought him back to her. Isn't true love amazing!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)

Funny how things work out!

What a wonderful story, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, he sure has changed. Neat story, and unbelievable that woman stole them!  Where'd Lenny go?  It's great you got Squiggy back, especially because you regretted selling him!


----------

